# Wood butchers? "AS"



## derekleffew (Jul 3, 2013)

Found a pile of redwood boards (from either BigOrange or Blue home center) with this label:

> 2x6x10 CON COM S4S AS


I know what everything means except the "AS" suffix. What does "AS" stand for?


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jul 3, 2013)

In hardwood lumber FAS means firsts and seconds. But that's hardwood.

In softwood lumber it may mean A Select - which makes no sense when combined with Con Com - which usually means construction common. If it is A select - it means no knots, splits, or other visible defects. Used for fine furniture, exposed cabinetry, trim, flooring.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 3, 2013)

I had thought of "A Select," but... 1) I don't think there IS such a category, and B) this certainly wasn't that.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 3, 2013)

American Sequoia? something Stand? Honestly no idea.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jul 4, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> I had thought of "A Select," but... 1) I don't think there IS such a category, and B) this certainly wasn't that.



Actually there is "A Select" in softwood grades. Soft wood can be graded as finish and select with finish being higher quality than select and then sub categories A-D.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jul 4, 2013)

How about something to do with sapwood? Redwood heartwood is typically red and quite resistant to rot and decay. The redwood sapwood is not.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 5, 2013)

Sure it was S4S. Surfaced 4 sides They may have shorted it to All surfaces.


----------



## josh88 (Jul 5, 2013)

But it would be redundant to say S4S right before AS. It's not a mill identification is it?


Via tapatalk


----------

